# Repair N scale Bachmann motors?



## Don Trinko

Any one repair the Bachmann motors from the split frame older models? I have 2 that need brushes and a brush spring. My old hands do not work well on small objects. Are they even worth repair or should I throw them away? Don


----------



## Carl

My experience has been to throw them away and plan for purchase of new their new models that perform much better.


----------



## Don Trinko

Thanks; That was the way i was leaning. Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I have trouble seeing them, much less repairing them!  I've repaired a couple of unusual motors for O-scale accessories, but common ones like in locomotives I just get a replacement.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN

This gives you a prime oppurtunity for a new motor or complete remotor.


----------



## Carl

I do not know what the problem is with the very early Backman early engines with the split frame. It might be the alignment of the frames, just don't know. I have re-motored two and they still wallow down the track. I have added more weight than I should have, double checked the quartering, checked alignment of the frame to body. Going down the same track, the new Backman steam engines work great, the old one's look like an old gal walking down the street (can not think of a better way to express this)


----------



## pmcgurin

I used to use these locos, but they would work OK for a few months and then seem to burn out. I throw them away, because it's a temptation to mess with them and waste time.


----------



## Don Trinko

That is exactly what I have done, wast time with them. One was nos. It burned out in a few months and never ran good. Time to clear the bench! Don


----------



## Carl

Good choice, Don.


----------



## little toot

If you are going to throw them away I will pay for shipping if you send them to me. I just started in N gage and was afraid to try and take them apart. This way I can learn without being afraid to ruin something. Thanks!


----------



## mikek

*N-gauge spares*

I have some N-gauge locos, steam and diesel, and some cars. If I don't get offers, I will try to leave them at my hobby shop on consignment. Most of the units have body damage, but good motors. It seems they were left out in the sun or something. I got them with odd lots on E-bay.
The New York Central, tender, and the flatcar are Con-Cor, no body damage. The rest are Bachmann, melt damage.
I have about thirty dollars invested in this group, just want to break even.


----------



## little toot

*N-gauge spares*

I may be interested. I am new to this forum; how can we get in touch off line?

little toot


----------



## mikek

*N-gauge*

You can contact me at [email protected] .

The N-scales have moved on, folks. Thanks


----------



## Steamy_Vee

I just went on the same disappointing journey. I have a Bachman n scale 2-8-0 Great Northern which was my first n scale loco. It was a Christmas gift circa 1986. She has a bad motor and the cylinder assembly had a missing pushrod. I ordered the same model on eBay and quickly realized there had been a few design changes over the years. I think that is a good thing because the first one I had didn't run that well....but I was 15 then and not as good with mechanical/electrical issues. I thought I could get it running again and then I'd have two for my layout.

The motor and cylinder assembly available on Bachman's site are different than my old loco. I'm going to go ahead and order the cylinder assembly. If I can install it such that the drive wheels turn I may try to add a coupler on the front and run it as a dummy wit the newer/working one I just bought. If that doesn't work she's gonna end up as a prop in a maintenance facility.


----------



## CTValleyRR

Unfortunately, this is an older thread (8 years) and most of the participants have moved on and haven't been here in a few years.

Older Bachmann (from the 20th Century) is generally junk and never ran that well to begin with. Not only has Bachmann tweaked it's design since then, they've significantly improved the quality of their products as well. You're instinct is right: use that old one for a "Roundhouse Queen" or a dummy, and look at some of the amazing stuff that is for sale today for your operating locos.

And welcome to the Forum, BTW!


----------



## Steamy_Vee

Thanks for the welcome! 

I do notice the difference between my old 80's version of GN's 2-8-0 #1257 for sure. It's the best of the four Locos I have operational at the moment. I have a DB4-6-2 by Minitrix that I am waiting to test again as soon as the "FrogSnot" cures that I just put on the drive wheels. I also have an Arnold Switch Engine and a Hornsby/Minitrix Flying Scotsman. GN #1257 will pull more cars smoothly than any of the them. The one I have from the 80's never would have done that. 

See you down the line!




CTValleyRR said:


> Unfortunately, this is an older thread (8 years) and most of the participants have moved on and haven't been here in a few years.
> 
> Older Bachmann (from the 20th Century) is generally junk and never ran that well to begin with. Not only has Bachmann tweaked it's design since then, they've significantly improved the quality of their products as well. You're instinct is right: use that old one for a "Roundhouse Queen" or a dummy, and look at some of the amazing stuff that is for sale today for your operating locos.
> 
> And welcome to the Forum, BTW!


----------

